

Groups Spend Most of Their Time Discussing the Information Already Shared by Members - mhb
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-improve-group-decision-making.html

======
triplefox
This is highly unsurprising. You can extrapolate it to online venues like this
one - most of the articles are actually a reply in some ongoing global
dialogue, and over time those topics tend to calcify into a set of repetitive
memes.

I don't really think we can escape this unless we constantly reform into new
groups.

